
The Myth of Cloud Agnosticism - mooreds
http://blog.reactiveops.com/the-myth-of-cloud-agnosticism
======
QuinnyPig
I wrote this in a bit of a frenzy. I'm very curious as to the parts that folks
collectively feel I got wrong!

